# What Are You Reading Now?



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 6, 2010)

Reading any good books lately?
Right now I'm reading "A Short History of Nearly Everything" by Bill Bryson.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 6, 2010)

thomas cleary's quenzhan interpretation of the Tao Te Ching
since every translation ive read has been pretty bad
i like it thus far =)
the illusion of life by frank thomas and ollie johnston
the animator's survival kit by richard williams


----------



## JDFox (Apr 6, 2010)

What are these "books" you keep referring too?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Apr 6, 2010)

the last book i read fully was Shadows of Chernobyl, that book was good but frightning at the same time from its descriptions of what happened to the people. i read a few points that intrested me in a book from 1961 called Strange Sects and Curious Cults. right now though im reading a book about Sgt. John Basilone.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 6, 2010)

JDFox said:


> What are these "books" you keep referring too?



small mice
we scatter them in rice and read prophecies based on their directions
and that's how congress works


----------



## whiteskunk (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm reading the posts in this thread. LOL Sorry couldn't resist.
Am re-reading a fav manga. Sokora Refugees Vol 2


----------



## ToeClaws (Apr 6, 2010)

This: http://www.amazon.com/SAS-Survival-...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1270565194&sr=1-1

Awesome book so far.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 6, 2010)

Rama II, the sequel to Rendezvous with Rama.

And yet another relationship book after that.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 6, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Rama II, the sequel to Rendezvous with Rama.


 Sri Rama?


----------



## slorrel (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm currently reading "Consider Phlebas", its pretty good so far. 
The description of one of the female characters is actually pretty hot! Athletic, and covered in a light fur, to put it quite generally. 
*
*


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 6, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Sri Rama?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rama_II_(novel)


----------



## Tetragnostica (Apr 6, 2010)

slorrel said:


> I'm currently reading "Consider Phlebas", its pretty good so far.
> The description of one of the female characters is actually pretty hot! Athletic, and covered in a light fur, to put it quite generally.



I'm a Banks fan-girl.  I consider, honestly, The Player of Games to be his best work.  Matter is also good.

I'm re-re-re-reading Protector by Niven.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Apr 6, 2010)

'The man who lives with wolves' by Shaun Ellis.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 6, 2010)

"Resident Evil: Zero Hour" (Ive read all the good RE novels like a zillion times)

"The Living Dead" (a comic)


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 6, 2010)

First Men in the Moon - H.G. Wells (hate the mans politics, love his science fiction)


----------



## Beta_7x (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm reading Alas, Babylon. A classic. If you haven't read it. Do it. Now.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 6, 2010)

Some Stephen King stuff, the newspaper, various works of Lao Tsu...


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm reading this thread.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 6, 2010)

The Shining and Skeleton Crew (that book that has a collection of short stories that Steven King wrote. It has The Mist in it)


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 6, 2010)

Theodore Roosevelt and World Order: Police Power in International Diplomacy.


----------



## Zeffy-kun (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm gonna start reading "The White Heron"..


----------



## slorrel (Apr 6, 2010)

Tetragnostica said:


> I'm a Banks fan-girl.  I consider, honestly, The Player of Games to be his best work.  Matter is also good.
> 
> I'm re-re-re-reading Protector by Niven.



Yeah, he definately seems good. This is the first Banks book I've read, But I'm definately now interested in reading more. 




8-bit said:


> "Resident Evil: Zero Hour" (Ive read all the good RE novels like a zillion times)
> 
> "The Living Dead" (a comic)



Yes, I read all S.D. Perry's resident evil books. I liked them, they were quite good.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 6, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Rama II, the sequel to Rendezvous with Rama.
> 
> And yet another relationship book after that.



The married man is to be pitied.

Last thing I read was a Smithsonian magazine.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The Shining and Skeleton Crew (that book that has a collection of short stories that Steven King wrote. It has The Mist in it)



I love you.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 6, 2010)

Does anyone else have trouble enjoying some of Stephen King's older stories now?

I would eat those things up when I was thirteen or whatever, but now they're kind of... meh. The stories themselves are still as brilliant as ever, but acutally _reading _them isn't very gripping for me.

Maybe I just suck.

Anyone read House of Leaves?


----------



## slorrel (Apr 6, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Does anyone else have trouble enjoying some of Stephen King's older stories now?
> 
> I would eat those things up when I was thirteen or whatever, but now they're kind of... meh. The stories themselves are still as brilliant as ever, but acutally _reading _them isn't very gripping for me.
> 
> ...



Ah, usually just better to wait till they make a movie of it! lol
I mean, seriously! How many of his books can you name that *haven't* been made into a movie/tv series?


----------



## Holsety (Apr 6, 2010)

I Have No Mouth, and I Must Scream

Though its just a short story, its the only literature I've read in about a month. No clue what I'll read next :S


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 6, 2010)

slorrel said:


> How many of his books can you name that *haven't* been made into a movie/tv series?



Each more terrible than the last.
Except _The Stand_, _1408, The Mist _and _The Langoliers_.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm reading Desert Sons by Mark Kendrick and it's taking so long because it's just an awful book, I want to just scrap reading it and move on to a better one but I can't leave it half way through either.


----------



## furatail (Apr 6, 2010)

The Telling Pool by David Clement-Davies.
About half way through and it's not really drawing me in.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 6, 2010)

The Big Sky


----------



## Liam (Apr 6, 2010)

The title of your thread so I can just quickly come in, post and leave.
Also, State of Fear.


----------



## slorrel (Apr 6, 2010)

I've tried to read "the hobbit" twice in the past, but for whatever reason, both times it just didn't grip me.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm trying and failing at Jurassic Park.  Michael Crichton is an awesome author in that he really goes into detail on his stories, and he actually does research the subjects.  It's just not agreeing with me, that much detail makes the book drag along.  

I might take a break from it, recently I bought Wolfhelm, by Richard A Knaak, and Dragons on the Town, by Thorarin Gunnarsson.  Too bad they're both part of a series.  *shakes fist*


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 6, 2010)

Tycho said:


> The married man is to be pitied.



protip: "Hey hon, lets read Penthouse Forum letters together" doesn't work after 30.  

And reading "self help books" actually helps with my SciFi reading list.... "You bought another one?  Take it back and go buy some of that scfi junk you read."


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 6, 2010)

ç ‚ã®å¥³å®‰éƒ¨å…¬æˆ¿ã§


----------



## Viva (Apr 6, 2010)

Prelude #15, op. 28 by Frederic Chopin


Hey, it must be read to be played


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 6, 2010)

8-bit said:


> "Resident Evil: Zero Hour" (Ive read all the good RE novels like a zillion times)
> 
> "The Living Dead" (a comic)



Do you mean "The Walking Dead"?

And I just finished reading the first Compendium vol of it. Now im reading WTF.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 6, 2010)

slorrel said:


> I've tried to read "the hobbit" twice in the past, but for whatever reason, both times it just didn't grip me.



The Hobbit does go on a bit.
Once they actually leave the bloody Shire, it gets better. Well, until you get to them hunting squirrels FOREVER in the forest.
Smaug's parts are the best. :3

I have the Hobbit GBA game, and it takes just as long to play those scenes. x_x


----------



## Idlewild (Apr 6, 2010)

Right now I'm reading _after the quake_. It's short stories that kind of thread around the Kobe earthquake in Japan. I quite like it so far, but most of my classmates don't. XD


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 6, 2010)

I only got through The Hobbit once someone told me to.


----------



## slorrel (Apr 6, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> I'm trying and failing at Jurassic Park.  Michael Crichton is an awesome author in that he really goes into detail on his stories, and he actually does research the subjects.  It's just not agreeing with me, that much detail makes the book drag along.
> 
> I might take a break from it, recently I bought Wolfhelm, by Richard A Knaak, and Dragons on the Town, by Thorarin Gunnarsson.  Too bad they're both part of a series.  *shakes fist*



I've read Jurassic Park, as well as it's sequel; both of which I liked. I also find it interesting that the 3rd movie wasn't based on any of his books, and it was also the s**test of the 3 movies. 1st was awesome, 2nd was quite good (pretty watchable, at least), 3rd (not based on any book) shit.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 6, 2010)

slorrel said:


> I've read Jurassic Park, as well as it's sequel; both of which I liked. I also find it interesting that the 3rd movie wasn't based on any of his books, and it was also the s**test of the 3 movies. 1st was awesome, 2nd was quite good (pretty watchable, at least), 3rd (not based on any book) shit.



Apparently there's a fourth in the works, let's hope it doesn't get past the scripting room.  @.@


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 6, 2010)

_Kafka on the Shore_, Haruki Murakami

good writing, but weird shit

you guys are furries, so you'd probably love it


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 6, 2010)

Doctor Zhivago, by Boris Pasternak.


----------



## slorrel (Apr 7, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Apparently there's a fourth in the works, let's hope it doesn't get past the scripting room.  @.@



We can only hope.  I've heard it may involve human-dinosaur hybrids! **Dear god, no!**


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 7, 2010)

The Complete Works of Shakespeare for myself and In Cold Blood by Truman Capote for school.


----------



## Yaps (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't know if textbooks counts... But yeah... Heaps of them.


----------



## Chmat (Apr 10, 2010)

The Temerarie series! Man I love those books!


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Apr 10, 2010)

I am reading Sleeper Cell.


----------



## Raiven (Apr 10, 2010)

In Shade and Shadow, Redwall, Seeing Red, and the Percy Jackson series.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 10, 2010)

_To kill a mocking bird_

Damn school


----------



## Gonebatty (Apr 10, 2010)

Martian chronicles, "There will come soft rains" By Ray Bradury.

Creepy as hell.


----------



## Altamont (Apr 11, 2010)

The Girl With the Dragon Tatoo and the Blacksad comics.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

I started reading "The Stand" about a month and a half ago, but then I lost my reading glasses... and then I lost the book... I was two chapters into it. @.@


----------



## Surgat (Apr 11, 2010)

_Utilitarianism_, by John Stuart Mill.


----------



## were99 (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm Frech so It's difficult to translate the book I read, but I think the title may be 
"Ink Blood", second book written by Cornelia funke. Maybe you know the fist book named "Ink Heart", which is a movie too.

The story starts where the first book stop : Meggie has grown up, and now she's 12, and she lives at elianor's house with "moe" her father and her mother, who came back from "Ink heart". Everyone live happily...but Meggie want to go to the world of "Ink heart" in secret so she prepare herself and... succed. Now she gonna live in the books she likes and see that story are only good at reading...living a true story is especially difficult and dangerous =D.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 12, 2010)

Gonebatty said:


> Martian chronicles, "There will come soft rains" By Ray Bradury.
> 
> Creepy as hell.


 I read that, but I don't remember much.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh, I happen to be reading something that may spark a conversation.
It's called _Pride and Prejudice and Zombies_



Raiven said:


> and the Percy Jackson series.


 
My favorite series. â™¥
...Thus far.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 12, 2010)

Raiven said:


> In Shade and Shadow, Redwall, Seeing Red, and the Percy Jackson series.


  I love the redwall series, im pretty behind but have all books. just got the sabel queen.
Planing to just start over from the first book and go on again.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## Demon-Wolve' (Apr 12, 2010)

The dead tossed waves......its a good book....like most ive read...-Growl- >.<


----------



## jimsage85 (Apr 13, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> I started reading "The Stand" about a month and a half ago, but then I lost my reading glasses... and then I lost the book... I was two chapters into it. @.@



I like King's books also. The Stand is a really long read though.


----------



## ConnorCat (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm currently reading The Gunslinger from Stephen King's The Dark Tower series.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Apr 14, 2010)

Dave Barry's Complete Guide To Guys, (he is a humor writer) The Hobbit, and a werewolf story called Blood & Chocolate.


----------

